# Semi-sneek or Semi-upright HELP!!!



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm mounting this guy but I am torn between semi-sneek and semi-upright. As of right now I picked the 6500 Mckenzie which is semi-sneek. After thinking about it more I am looking at the semi-upright. For all you experts, what would make him look the best. Is there that much difference between the 2? I am going with right turn and he'll be up about 9 ft.

Thanks


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I usually recommend the 6500 pose....I don't think you can go wrong with that choice.

Here is a 6500 I completed last year.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im more of a semi sneak guy my self. to me it gives the mount more action, more movement. specially w/ a big brute like that... im a sucker for a full sneak though:lol: and a flehmen mouth pose... i might be one in a million on that.



chris, as always, OUTSTANDING quality.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I love 6500's, here is just one of many I have done on 65's


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Life size.


----------

